# tracker pension funds and cash funds



## sfag (22 Aug 2008)

Can some one tell me which pension companies offer investment in funds that simply track the indices and which have cash only?

thanks


----------



## ClubMan (22 Aug 2008)

What do you mean by "cash only" in this context? You mean a cash (or bond) fund? Are you nearing retirement or something that you need to move into less volatile investment funds?


----------



## z109 (22 Aug 2008)

BIAM have a PRSA Cash fund, but their entry charges are high 5% or 3% if you put in more than 12k a year. 1% annual charge. Might be possible to get it cheaper from a broker?

Eagle Star have a toptech100 fund for PRSA that aims to track the NASDAQ.


----------



## ClubMan (22 Aug 2008)

What about ?


----------



## shaking (22 Aug 2008)

Alot of companies have launched cash funds offering security + a rate of return. Hibernian have the Safe Haven, Eagle Star the Deposit Plus Fund both offer ECB + 1%, New Ireland has the Secure Cash Fund which offers g'teed return of 5.25%. I think Irish Life have one too can't recall the name of it now


----------



## ClubMan (22 Aug 2008)

There's a strong argument to be made for people, other than those nearing retirement and thus shifting pension funds into less volatile investments, largely or totally avoiding cash and other low risk/reward funds. There's also a strong argument to be made against timing the market in case that's what's at issue here.


----------



## z109 (22 Aug 2008)

In the interest of balance, there is also a strong argument to be made against the average punter speculating on equities. Nassim Taleb (author of the Black Swan) suggests that the average person should have about 90% of their investments in fixed income or cash.

edit: besides, the OP is looking for both index trackers and cash funds. It sounds to me like a balanced portfolio. Or is that not recommended either?


----------



## ClubMan (22 Aug 2008)

yoganmahew said:


> In the interest of balance, there is also a strong argument to be made against the average punter speculating on equities.


I never suggested concentrating solely on equities. There are lots of non cash funds that invest in assets other than equities (e.g. commodities, property etc.).



yoganmahew said:


> edit: besides, the OP is looking for both index trackers and cash funds.


Are they? I didn't really understand the original question - particularly:


sfag said:


> funds that simply track the indices and which have cash only?


----------



## sfag (25 Aug 2008)

Cheers for the replies. 
My 'cash' question was basically a cash fund to switch to - and out of - equities when the stock market looks like its heading for a crash. 

My equities based pension of ten years now havent grown at all thanks to a combination of fees, commission and poor stock market performance (and that was before the recent correction). It leaves one doubting if equities will ever perform. 

Buying equities now right will probably deliver a profit as they may go up - for a while - before falling back again. I get the impression the whole equities market is just one bit pyrmiad scheme. I cant see how one could profit from equities unless they do try and 'time' the market.

"the OP is looking for both index trackers and cash funds" - Yes - I was.

If I was investing in equities I rather not have a manged fund at all as there seems no skill involved by those who do the managing and they usually under perform the indicies.


----------



## RS2K (25 Aug 2008)

All pensions I'm aware of have cash funds. Most offer index trackers too.


----------



## ClubMan (25 Aug 2008)

sfag said:


> Cheers for the replies.
> My 'cash' question was basically a cash fund to switch to - and out of - equities when the stock market looks like its heading for a crash.


Timing the market is a mug's game and a good way to risk buying high and selling low.


> My equities based pension of ten years now havent grown at all thanks to a combination of fees, commission and poor stock market performance (and that was before the recent correction). It leaves one doubting if equities will ever perform.


Two of the three issues mentioned above could have been avoided/mitigated so it's not reasonable to blame everything on market performance.


> Buying equities now right will probably deliver a profit as they may go up - for a while - before falling back again. I get the impression the whole equities market is just one bit pyrmiad scheme. I cant see how one could profit from equities unless they do try and 'time' the market.


A pyramid scheme adds no value. Companies which use certain inputs and add value to create new products and services and thus grow do. The comparison is pretty asinine.


----------



## sfag (25 Aug 2008)

1. 





ClubMan said:


> Timing the market is a mug's game and a good way to risk buying high and selling low.
> 
> 2. Two of the three issues mentioned above could have been avoided/mitigated so it's not reasonable to blame everything on market performance.
> 
> 3. A pyramid scheme adds no value. Companies which use certain inputs and add value to create new products and services and thus grow do. The comparison is pretty asinine.


 
1. I know its very difficult but I've tried the leaveing it alone and it got me no where.
2. Avoiding or mitigating commisison and fees didn't exist ten years ago - in fact neither the pension companies or brokers would tell me what the commisison was. I'm told in those days they didn't have to.
3. I love to know which companies you are talking about. Tips please. The banks used to be a safe bet. I remember reading the motley fool book a fair few years back and it gave marks and spencers as an example of a gilt edge stock that would allways do well no matter what. Well it hasn't for eight years now. 
Anyway todays stock markets are still over valued just as they were after the 2001 correction. Doesen't mean they will wont rise but it does mean they will correct again to where they began.


----------



## ClubMan (25 Aug 2008)

sfag said:


> I love to know which companies you are talking about. Tips please.  The banks used to be a safe bet. I remember reading the motley fool book a fair few years back and it gave marks and spencers as an example of a gilt edge stock that would allways do well noo matter what. Well it hasn't.


----------

